# démontage clavier wireless apple, il ne s'allume plus !



## boodou (16 Décembre 2006)

mince, grosse bêtise !!! 
pour nettoyer mon clavier apple wireless en profondeur (c'est à dire également en dessous et non pas seulement les touches sur le dessus) j'ai dévissé le boitier pile afin de pouvoir enlever la partie en plastique transparent.
je remet tout bien en place, et là patatra ! l'interrupteur ne fonctionne plus, je ne peux plus allumer mon clavier ! 
à l'aide les bidouilleurs !
(je n'ai plus le clavier usb donc je suis dans la m....)


----------



## boodou (17 Décembre 2006)

*personne n'a une idée ??


*


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2006)

L'interrupteur exterieur (ce que tu vois) doit avoir un moyen de s'accrocher grace a une encoche presente dans le clavier
Des photos?
Sinon, ca voir du coté de MacBidouille


----------



## boodou (20 Décembre 2006)

voici quelques photos


----------



## boodou (20 Décembre 2006)

d'autres :


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2006)

met en marche ton clavier sans le remonter (fait attention) et repere les differentes position que prend le petit interrupteur. Note quand il est fermé, note quand il est ouvert. Apres, regarde quand tu peux mettre (et remonter) ton petit levier.
Ca devrait fonctionner 
Bonne chance


----------



## boodou (20 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> met en marche ton clavier sans le remonter (fait attention)



j'ai essayé, mais sans succès ! Je pense qu'il manque un tout petit élément qui devait se trouver dans l'encoche du taquet en plastique  ???


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Décembre 2006)

On a pas idée de dévisser son clavier !

Tu n'aurais pas pu utiliser une souflette ou un truc dans le genre !!!

Bon tiens nous au courant de l'avancée de la réparation


----------



## boodou (23 Décembre 2006)

Bon c'est r&#233;par&#233; !
L'interrupteur ext&#233;rieur est li&#233; &#224; un minuscule interrupteur &#224; l'int&#233;rieur qui s'est cass&#233; lors du d&#233;montage. 
Donc j'ai pouss&#233; avec une aiguille le microscopique restant de l'interrupteur interne et maintenant le clavier est en mode ON en permanence, si je veux l'&#233;teindre compl&#232;tement il faut enlever les piles. 
De toute fa&#231;on il se met en veille je l'&#233;teint uniquement en cas d'inutilisation prolong&#233;e.

Comme je n'ai plus le clavier filaire (c'est malin) et que je bosse sur mon ordi j'avais rachet&#233; un clavier wireless (avant de trouver une solution &#224; mon probl&#232;me) !
Donc avis aux amateurs par message priv&#233;, je vends un clavier wireless tout neuf (6 jours, facture incluse) ou bien un clavier d'occaz bidouill&#233; (pas cher du tout), car je n'ai pas besoin de garder les deux :rose:


Bon, l&#224;, esprit de No&#235;l, tout &#231;aaa ... On va dire que je n'ai rien vu, :hein:, mais la prochaine fois, il y a les petites annonces, hein !


----------



## flotow (26 Décembre 2006)

Merci :love:


----------



## boodou (26 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Merci :love:



De rien


----------

